# Sharptail / Hun Season



## Remmi_&amp;_I

44 Days Away !


----------



## Heavy Hitter

Under a month... rooms already reserved, can't freakin wait!! :beer:


----------



## brdoran

Any suggestions/pointers?

I know we can't talk about locations, but I'm assuming the south central region is the best bet for both species?

I've never specifically targeted them - just got 'em while out phez huntin'...I assume you guys kick up a ton of pheasants? Or do you try to stay in the thinner stuff? Is the cover on public land somewhat suitable for their preferred habitat? I've been out there a lot, but just keep picturing the thicker stuff & the cattails sloughs I focus on for roosters...

Thanks a ton for the help! I think (no, I know) I like this hunting more than waterfowl...


----------



## Heavy Hitter

Try brushy pastures out of the wind during the day and field edges in the mornings and evenings... If it's hot out the thicker brush patches will hold the birds well to get out of the sun.

Other than that don't be afraid to put on the miles and you will find birds.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

25 Days!


----------



## Dick Monson

b, The above advice is good for range country. We are working wheat stubble now and seeing them on the edge of the wheat-bean fields. Hayfields are always a good bet too. They eat hoppers-alfalfa leaves-sow thistle buds there. And of course sunflower fields. Grouse want thinner cover than pheasants.


----------



## huntinND

Why do you all think that even adult sharptails hold so well early in the season, then become about impossible to hunt by the time pheasant season rolls around. I hunt pretty thin cover in pastures and hay fields and they hold as well as pheasants. 
Not to long now! only eight days. I'm going to hit them hard the first couple weeks.


----------



## snow123geese

I cant wait to until the season opens. I've got a bunch of spots where im going to walk. They are all over the place.


----------



## drjongy

huntinND said:


> Why do you all think that even adult sharptails hold so well early in the season, then become about impossible to hunt by the time pheasant season rolls around. I hunt pretty thin cover in pastures and hay fields and they hold as well as pheasants.
> Not to long now! only eight days. I'm going to hit them hard the first couple weeks.


I think what happens is they start to bunch-up later in the year, so basically you have that many more eyes and ears to watch for danger.

I got a prairie chicken permit this year, but it doesn't open until pheasant on October 11th. I know it is going to be difficult getting one because they're so "flighty" that time of year.


----------



## Springer

5 Days!!

I hope this weekend is as nice as last weekend.


----------



## mach

I have a covey of 12 in my yard

 :sniper:


----------



## R y a n

drjongy said:


> huntinND said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you all think that even adult sharptails hold so well early in the season, then become about impossible to hunt by the time pheasant season rolls around. I hunt pretty thin cover in pastures and hay fields and they hold as well as pheasants.
> Not to long now! only eight days. I'm going to hit them hard the first couple weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> I think what happens is they start to bunch-up later in the year, so basically you have that many more eyes and ears to watch for danger.
> 
> I got a prairie chicken permit this year, but it doesn't open until pheasant on October 11th. I know it is going to be difficult getting one because they're so "flighty" that time of year.
Click to expand...

I also think that earlier in the season there is so much more cover everywhere, that the birds feel more protected.

Then later in the season, as the cover comes off, the grass gets knocked down with the frost, and the birds start bunching up as they congregate nearer the remaining food sources. This combined with them getting hassled every time they hear a car engine or a door slam, and they become wary of any unnatural sounds.

It has been a long time since I've been able to hunt a warm September afternoon. I miss those days...


----------



## mach

in the prairies we hunt sharpies which hide in the hedgerows and walk them and force them to take off into the wind and they will be on dirt mounds on the shady side.. Two hunters can pinch a hedgerow within a grainfield and they will also be within a half mile of water.
early season they will be in small groups in willows edge of fields
Late season they will bunch up in coveys exceeding 24 0r more and always have an escape route..send one guy to the big bush and have the others along the escape route to cut them off.
Hunt them either at 10 am or 3 pm when they go for gravel/gizzard forget about 12 noon..try early morning when they go out to feed pass shoot them


----------



## pointblankshot

Great advice there Mach. We will be stepping into our field at 10 am. on opener. Last year we hunted ducks in the field next to where the grouse lived. I told my brother that we would pass shoot them in the early morning and he thought I was kidding. Damned if they didn't fly right over our heads going out to feed and we got a few of them. After the ducks where done, we walked the crp at about 10 am and they were in there after their morning feed and we were able to walk right up on them. They flushed like pheasants!

We hunt them for about 3 weeks and then we don't even bother till real late in the year when they are dug into the snow and can't hear us because after that early season they are sooo flighty and I'm done with hoping they'll land soon after they flush 80 yard out only to watch them cruise for a good mile.

IMO I think they hold better earlier in the season because they just haven't been spooked as much yet. Yeah, later in the year when they bunch up they do have more eyes watching too but I do see even pairs jumping just as far out as well.

The huns are nicer, if you find them, because you sometimes get a second chance at them after the initial flush because they don't seem to fly as far. Plus I think they (and pheasants) are the best eating birds out there. Good luck to you all on opener and here's to another great season!


----------



## drjongy

Can't wait for this weekend. Grouse in the morning, Devil's Lake walleye in the afternoon, grouse again Sunday morning, and home by noon to watch the Vikes likely get stomped at home by Indy (but I hope not)!


----------



## Dick Monson

Not the best forecast but will have to do.

Saturday: A slight chance of showers, then a chance of showers and thunderstorms after 1pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 70. South southwest wind 5 to 13 mph becoming north northwest. Chance of precipitation is 30%. New rainfall amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch, except higher amounts possible in thunderstorms.

Saturday Night: A slight chance of showers and thunderstorms before 10pm, then a slight chance of showers between 10pm and 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 47. Breezy, with a north northwest wind between 14 and 21 mph, with gusts as high as 26 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Sunday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 66. Northwest wind between 10 and 13 mph.


----------



## Steelpuck18

went out on Saturday opener for about an hour and didnt see a thing, then Sunday went at about 12:00 until 3:45 and didnt see a thing! I guess you guys are right, go in the morning. I think I'll stick to bow hunting and waterfowl for a while, it seems like I always have better luck when the leaves are gone. Anybody else have luck?


----------

